# Moby Wrap Problem



## VelmaLou (Jan 8, 2006)

My baby has nearly fallen out of her Moby Wrap twice. One time she was in the feet-in facing-mommy position, and she pushed on my hips with her feet, came up and nearly fell out backwards (I caught her). She was nearly 4 months old (and she's very tall). I stopped using the feet-in position.

Last week, she was in the feet-out facing-mommy hold. I sat down on a chair; she pushed her feet on my thighs and again came up and out. I caught her again. But the floor was marble and it scared the bejeezus outta me.

Just want to let all the Moby Wrap users know. I loooove my wrap, though. I think I'll keep using it, and just be careful not get into dangerous situations. I wish I had known this before, though. I think I got really lucky -- I just don't want to go there.


----------



## jillybeans (Mar 11, 2005)

my dd also likes to push up and out at 3 1/2 months.....with the facing out position I started pulling the piece that goes across her body in the joey hold(with the tag) around her feet into a modified lotus hold.... so she is kinda of standing in it.... she then bounces on that instead of me. I also have to make it fairly tight...after i put her in i tighten it some more. I also modify the cradle hold. I don't put her feet in the opposite pouch, I instead let her kind of "sit" in the pouch, and use the other side to support her bum.

Good luck!


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

ouch...can't afford the Didymos...would a Moby Wrap do the same thing? And aren't those wrap ones so so difficult to figure out? Looks tough! I've been a pouch type of gal...very easy.


----------



## Marnih (May 31, 2005)

Your baby should not be able to arch out of the Moby. Try pulling the cumberbund section (the part with the tag) way up to her shoulderblades (at least her armpits). If she is still leaning, tighten the wrap more or pull up more of the "cumberbund" fabric.

When I teach the "front wrap cross carry" I teach mammas to pull this cumberbund section up "like a seatbelt".

No.. it's not too hard to learn to wrap - at least on the front. Once you do it about 5 times, it is easy!


----------

